# Drill bits



## kalaeb (May 23, 2011)

I was bored and decided to re-handle an old cheese knife I have had for about 15 years. This was going to be a simple easy project.

I would like to drill my own pin holes in the tang because I am doing a series of 1/8 inch mosiac pins instead of the traditional rivets. The only problem I am running into is I can't drill the stupid holes. I have currently burned up three 1/8 bits and have not even punched the first of five holes. :angry1:

This stainless is crazy hard, I have never had this type of problem.

So the question is, what type of drill bit should I be using? I have burned through a Rigid, Bosch and Dewalt bit? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Matt


----------



## watercrawl (May 23, 2011)

Matt -

The tang is probably hardened. You need carbide drill bits....doesn't matter the brand....they need to be carbide. Not titanium, not cobalt, etc.....Carbide.


----------



## watercrawl (May 23, 2011)

And don't drill 1/8" diameter holes for 1/8" mosaic pins....use something slightly larger or you'll have fits putting the pins through.

Here:

http://www.usaknifemaker.com/carbide-solid-micrograin-316-x-2-drill-bit-p-979.html


----------



## kalaeb (May 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

